# Help! How do I train her to pee with no grass?



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Aida-Christine:

I honestly feel that at this stage of the game given her age (post potty training age) that you will find it very difficult to make her pee on a pad unless you continue consistently during the day to restrict her going outdoors on grass she MAY finally figure out that you want her to pee on the pad , only.

I know that handler who show in conformation teach their dogs to pee in an ex pen on paper and most dogs learn how to do it..

If there is a conformation handler on this forum, you can ask them how this is done/trained so you can have a better idea on how to go about this.

Good luck.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

So does she potty when you tell her to or does she hear the command, sniff around for 10 minutes and then potty? If it is the second, you might want to work on her potty command so she doesn't take that time and get the chance to be so picky. I had to work hard on this with my first service dog since we owner-trained.
Can you put potty pads on the grass where she usually pees at home and use the command to get her to potty there? Then maybe she will be more apt to use it when there isn't grass.
You could also contact the school she came from and ask them for advice.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would try putting the pads on the grass where she usually goes. And be hugely enthusiastic and generous with the treats if she performs anywhere near it at first - then only if she is close, then jackpot when she is on it. You will still need to train pad-not-on-the-grass, but it should be quicker once she has the idea. Perhaps a handful of grass scattered over the pad at first? Or find out where other dogs are taken near where you work, and take her there - the smell of other dogs' urine should help.

She must be very confused that behaviour that has always been right in the past - peeing on the grass - is suddenly not allowed - be careful you don't inadvertently teach her not to do it anywhere when you are near.


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys! We've had a couple majer breakthroughs. She's peed on the mats in the driveway twice now, and both times such amazing things happened that hopefully she will remember to do it again. I keep puting the mats in the same spot, but I figure once she starts using them consistantly I'll shift them around on the asfalt so she doesnt get so dependant on that one spot. Though at work it would be easy to give her one spot consitantly since the building is next to an ally that's not heavily populated. 

Tnanks!


----------

